# cu freeze my sytem



## nORKy (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

I want to connect to my linksys switch with the serial port :


```
# cu -l /dev/cuad0 -s 38400
Connected

(freeze)
```

any idea ??

Thanks you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2009)

Have you tried without -s, or with a lower speed like 19200?


----------



## nORKy (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, but, the linksys doc says "speed 38400"
I think it's an hardware error, but I don't understand :

```
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
```


----------



## nORKy (Sep 4, 2009)

I found the bug : bad BIOS configuration

Sorry


----------

